
Apply HN: Hire neighborhood students to do your chores while you bloviate online - studentrunnr
http://www.runnr.ca
======
Mz
This is a duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11442689](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11442689)

